
Ask HN: Possible to filter duplicate Medium articles? - jaxondu
Article URL from Medium.com ends with an extra “#.xxxxxxxxx” for example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@XebiaLabs&#x2F;you-are-ready-for-continuous-delivery-take-the-leap-75d591bf9ef#.pw87epg5g<p>One can reach the article with just the URL without this last segment. The problem is every time you visit the URL without the extra segment, Medium will issue a new segment to append to the URL, thus the same article will now have a different URL. (Any idea why Medium implement such feature?)<p>I understand HN has build in filter to disallow submitting new post that has already been submitted in the past. But it currently can not filter off the same Medium post with different URLs. It would save readers much time if these Medium duplicate posts can be detected and disallowed. Thank you.
======
ungzd
It would be great to be able to filter all links to Medium entirely. Most
boring and extremely long posts about "How I use npm to download super-duper
async integer summation framework for godart" are usually on Medium. It's like
place for front-end fanfics.

------
minimaxir
> (Any idea why Medium implement such feature?)

It's a method of tracking without using cookies and being forced to include
that EU banner / can be used on browsers without JavaScript. Many other
websites implement such a thing.

